# Do you clean INSIDE your toilet tank? Ever?



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

Something someone said on another thread got me wondering. Does anyone ever clean the inside of their toilet tank? I'm sure I'm not the only one who never thought of cleaning it!









Have you ever cleaned it? If so, how? How often? I know mine is all black on the walls of the tank







so perhaps a cleaning is in order, but how do I clean it?


----------



## accountclosed3 (Jun 13, 2006)

i just use toilet bowl cleaner and my brush and scrub away, and then the soap flushes out when you flush, flush, flush. takes a few flushes.


----------



## Smocked (May 10, 2009)

heck no! But, I remember my roommate from forever telling me that that water in the tank can be used as drinking water in an emergency so maybe it should be cleaned. But on the other hand...how would it get dirty to be cleaned in the first place. You know? It's not like we clean our pipes.


----------



## -Grace- (Apr 12, 2010)

This is bizarre to me. I have never thought about cleaning the tank.


----------



## nd_deadhead (Sep 22, 2005)

The only thing that can get in there is rust, either from hard water, or from rusty parts in the flush system. I know the one at my Mom's lake cottage gets rusty.

I would think a toilet brush or scrub brush would do the trick. I would turn off the water to the toilet and flush, emptying most of the water from the tank, before cleaning.


----------



## SophieAnn (Jun 26, 2007)

I voted never, but just wanted to add:

Our toilets are fairly new (2006) and the tanks are lined inside with styrofoam which insulates it so we never get any condensation on the outside of our tanks. So, scrubbing the inside of our tanks would probably mean a soft cloth and a gentle cleaner since I'd be scrubbing styrofoam.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Ours was black and yucky with deposits when we got here so I cleaned it and do it every now and then, probably a year between times. Mostly because if we ever need to repair the thing (as we have once or twice) it won't be gross in there. I just scrubbed at it with the toilet brush.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Heh, I think that was me.

NO, I never clean my toilet tank









I've seen a couple that were pretty rusty but even those I don't think I would be too concerned about.

The only reason I would consider it is if the rust was staining the bowl.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for adding something to my nesting list! I remembered this a few months ago but quickly dismissed it.

And now I just HAVE to go clean the tank








Ours is pretty grotty. Mostly because it probably hasn't been cleaned since it was installed and the mineral deposits have really built up.


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

Every once in a while I'll put a few drops of tto in the tank, but that is it.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

Is it sad that I have never looked in the tank since we installed it about a yr ago? lol Never thought about it.


----------



## littlehoneybee (Jun 20, 2005)

I clean ours about once a year. Around here, black mildew starts growing in it if you let it sit for too long.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I don't. But the toilets here were new when we moved int, and we've lived here three and a half years, and they're still clean enough inside that I don't hesitate to reach in there to fix the flap connection when it occasionally needs fixing. They're refilled dozens of times a day with fresh, clean, cold water, so I guess I just don't see the need. We don't have particularly hard water, either, so I don't think mineral deposits are a big problem for us. Heck, I don't have time to clean the things that REALLY need cleaning, most days, so I can't see making time for something like this.


----------

